# Stealth Rubbermaid Growbox



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 12, 2009)

This will be my first grow and thus my first attempt at building a grow box. I read around on the net to get ideas and decided to go with Rubbermaid totes stacked on top of one another. I am going to jump straight to the end of my construction....mainly because I didn't take step by step pictures. 

My thoughts behind a grow box was this:
1) Had to be stealth (hidden but can be in plain sight)
2) Had t be efficient but not too cheap or expensive...I decided paying about 200-250 was a good starting point. (haven't added up the prices yet but will do that soon to see final price)
3) Had to be quite (AKA PC COMP FANS)
4) wanted to use CFL's to not draw to much attention to heat and power draw.
5) have a large enough area for a sizable micro grow (aka at least 2- more like 3 plants)
6) GOTTA HAVE SOME FUN WITH IT( I'M VERY EXCITED OVER THIS GROWING ADVENTURE LOL....MUST SOUND LIKE A LITTLE KID LOL)

Here's the basic idea:

two 37 gallon totes stacked on top on one anther (I'm going for stealth so i cut out the bottom of the top tote and the top of the bottom on to make it hallow inside). There is a third tote on top of the stack which is my utilities room. This is where my carbon filters are, fans, and power supply. 

My goal after doing my research was to separate the grow area from the light area. I found that most people was having problems keeping these designs temperature down. I then decided to build a box to house the lights and place it inside the top of the box. Pictures will tell more.

I'd say the hardest part of this build was the construction of the light box. I spent a lot of time just tinkering with it. lol

As of now I am waiting for my computer fans to arrive in the mail (here thursday) and then I will be basically ready to grow.

I also got this idea from another design and only a few of my own ideas in the end. I don't know the rules completely so I am not sure I am allowed to post about another site...but its where I got my original idea.


ADVISE AND COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!! 

I will hopefully be starting my grow as early as next week. Here's some pics of my box....sorry i don't have any of the earlier construction.
You'll notice i have no fans (waiting for them in the mail) and no intake cut yet. All the last little things I have to do will be done by the end of the week. Expect a finished grow box by monday!!! 


(OK i tried to figure out how to post my pictures but in my noobness i couldn't lol) someone got ideas about how to post em. Thanks....I'll update once i get fans....or i figure out how to post these damn pics lol




OK I think I figured out the posting pictures issue....here it goes


This First pic is of the box itself and what it will look like from the outside. Notice the top tote will not be completely light proof as of now but if it still isn't with the installation of the fans then I will have to make some changes...no biggie though...






P.S. Sorry about the sideways pics....i'll see about rotating tomorrow.

Another shot of the set up...but in the dark.







Next is two pics of the inside of the grow area. This will be below my light box (which is completely closed off from the grow area) It's painted a glossy black (all they had at home depot) that bonds to plastic easily and I put an emergency blanket (got from a sporting goods store) on the interior walls to reflect the light. I choose this way before the paint wasn't cutting it when it came to making the totes light proof. OK enough rambling...











This next pic is of the box that houses all my lighting. I liked the idea of keeping my grow area and light area separate from each other to better deal with the heat issue.
P.S. this is my fav accomplishment thus far and it was the hardest part to build too. Wiring took awhile to say the least....not that i didn't know what i was doing but that it was tedious.







These last two pics are of my utilities room. the holes on the ends are going to be an intake and exhaust for the light box and the other two are exhausts for the grow room. I have already installed carbon filters in the two center holes. One pic is of the box with the lights on and one is with the lights off. I am getting the fans this thursday and should have the rest of the box completed by monday.












That's it for now...comments and more ideas are always welcome...thanks guys and i got a lot of my ideas from this sites and others dedicated to the cultivation of this great plant we call marijuana. Thanks again guys....night.


----------



## cadillacjack81 (Jan 13, 2009)

very nice and clean but give credit where its due, i saw this same setup elsewhere


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 13, 2009)

cadillacjack81 said:


> very nice and clean but give credit where its due, i saw this same setup elsewhere



Thanks cadillacjack for the input...I want to give the credit to another grow but he's from another site. Over there and international cannagraphic magazine. I can't remember his entire name but it was blue something. Their site is down or being upgraded right now so I can't check on it. I will get back with the name asap.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok so i did get the idea from a fellow grower and i would like to give him credit. He's over at International cannagraphic website and his name is Blue_adept. Thanks man for the great design.
kiss-ass
Stealth...


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 16, 2009)

So the guy I got this idea from is Blue_adept. He sure knows his shit and I want to give him the credit for my box and the entire design. I did add a few things that he didn't but overall it's his design through and through. Thanks man...peace


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well made. BlueAdept style, eh? Whenever i see a traditional rubbermaid, i always try to post them a link to his thread to show them how they should have done it. I'm actually impressed.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 16, 2009)

You didn't post this on ICMag too, did you? 

http://icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=108534

I caught you red handed buddy!


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 16, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> You didn't post this on ICMag too, did you?
> 
> http://icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=108534
> 
> I caught you red handed buddy!



I did post it twice...I was super high and got somewhat lazy. I wanted to post it there also because it's where I got the idea. from here on out though they will have different posts i just wanted to get started on the same page ya know lol. Thanks though for the imput botanist420.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 18, 2009)

Update:

AS of tonight I have 4 of the 6 fans I am looking to run in this box (might add more in the actual grow room). I solved to power issue by purchasing an AC to DC power converter which worked out perfectly. 
I am getting my seeds tonight and starting tomorrow (Monday). hope someone is out there checking this out. Peace

~stealth


----------



## Megax29 (Jan 18, 2009)

can some on provide a link to Blue_adept post on making one of these?


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=100698

enjoy


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 22, 2009)

just wanted to let everyone know that I got my seeds this morning and started to germ them. Should plant them later this afternoon if everything goes well. heres to my fingers being crossed


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 22, 2009)

o and once I finish and actually start my grow I will prob move over to another forum that is more connected to the growing aspects.


----------



## Bruno420 (Jan 22, 2009)

Stelthgrower44 said:


> o and once I finish and actually start my grow I will prob move over to another forum that is more connected to the growing aspects.


 
Very nice!! Are you going to let them grow straight or are you going to SCROG/LST them??


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bruno420 said:


> Very nice!! Are you going to let them grow straight or are you going to SCROG/LST them??



I was thinking about just letting them grow straight but since I have a limited amount of space I decided to at least do some LST to my girls. I don't think I will be doing the SCROG this first time around because of the hassle it would put me under and I don't want to get to Overzealous and run into too many problems this first time.

So basically yes I will be doing some LST on at least 2 of my 3 girls. (the preposed amount) and waiting to do the SCROG until my second grow.

Thanks for the imput...I'm taking some picture now of the construction I am doing today and hopefully the finished product with soil and seeds starting tonight.

~stealth


----------



## zeenon53 (Jan 22, 2009)

This has to be one of the coolest things I have seen. The origional link isn't working. I need to build one.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 23, 2009)

update:

Its taking longer then expected for the seeds to pop so I am waiting on that to start the grow. I am completed with the construction (hopefully) and here are some pics of the set up.











































this is where i'm at till now. I hope my sees are done tomorrow and I can plant. Until then...peace

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 23, 2009)

zeenon53 said:


> This has to be one of the coolest things I have seen. The origional link isn't working. I need to build one.



I tried the link and it worked fine for me. don't know what to tell ya. actually go to the site and manually look it up

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 25, 2009)

UPdate: Veg stage started 1/26/09 (planted)

I am excited to finally start. I woke up this morning to find of the three seeds I had germin one was perfect (all I needed with the seeds from the first batch I did) and the other two were close behind. I decided to pick the best two, plant one in the one remaining spot in the box and put the other outside as an experiment. Well that's it for now. I'll update as the girls start to sprout. Till then, peace

~stealth


----------



## mtlseven (Jan 26, 2009)

i tought the idea was amazing was tempted to try it since i only grow 3 plants at the time but here's my questions.

#1 the light is not ajustable so wont the plant grow strechy since light is gona be around 30" high?
#2 since the lights are cfl's the plant will be smaller with less buds?


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Jan 26, 2009)

mtlseven said:


> i tought the idea was amazing was tempted to try it since i only grow 3 plants at the time but here's my questions.
> 
> #1 the light is not ajustable so wont the plant grow strechy since light is gona be around 30" high?
> #2 since the lights are cfl's the plant will be smaller with less buds?



I factored the light issue into the equation and built those two plant stands to get them closer to the lights. Move the plants and not the lights.
With the CFL's I have been reading a lot on them and haven't found an issue about less buds and smaller. I can guess that it would be a little less then something like MH or HPS lights. So far I like my set up but the not having a door like other cabs. is a little tough to deal with.


----------



## alex2160 (Jan 28, 2009)

i had a very similar design al though im curious of why you have the lights stationary at the top. cfl's are typically suppose to be rather close to the plant


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bro, everything is lookin sweet.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 3, 2009)

alex2160 said:


> i had a very similar design al though im curious of why you have the lights stationary at the top. cfl's are typically suppose to be rather close to the plant


You are right that you want the CFL closer rather then farther from the plant but since you need so much, heat become a factor. Considering this building a box to house the lights and remove them from the area where the plants are seemed like a great idea. I did run into the issue of having the plants closer to the lights (I just built stands for them). Hope this answers ur question. Update coming soon

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 3, 2009)

This is going to catch up the grow with some pictures. These are pictures of all the girls as of 1/31/09.

This is a side view of Victoria





Top view of Victoria (my fav girl)










This is Jane (my number two)










This is Mary (she is the smallest of the girls)





And lastly this is the experiment (will go outside when a little older) (also no name yet)





The entire set up with a few extra girls. Should be cleaned out and org in a little bit.





Ok well that's it for now. I am going to post a new update hopefully tonight with pics and all. Until then

~stealth


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lookin good as seedlings, can't wait to see them now.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 4, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin good as seedlings, can't wait to see them now.




o its coming lol (writing it now)

~stealth

P.S. thanks for checkin up on it


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 4, 2009)

So now it's getting a little late but here's an update at where I'm at. Everyone's lookin good (as far as I can tell....aka input lol) but wondering when is a good time to transplant these babies. OK here's the pics.


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 4, 2009)

you can transplant when its first true leaves grow. lookin good by the way. i havent reead the whole thread, just skimming thru lookin for ideas for my rubbermaid. i'm using the big 45 gallon, except i dont have the space to stack two of them so i like the idea of having smaller light box on top, but i got a couple questions, where did you get those light sockets, how much? why dident you use socket splitters so you would have used only half of the sockets and wiring? was it because of space?


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 4, 2009)

Lookin really good bro, keep it up.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 4, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> you can transplant when its first true leaves grow. lookin good by the way. i havent reead the whole thread, just skimming thru lookin for ideas for my rubbermaid. i'm using the big 45 gallon, except i dont have the space to stack two of them so i like the idea of having smaller light box on top, but i got a couple questions, where did you get those light sockets, how much? why dident you use socket splitters so you would have used only half of the sockets and wiring? was it because of space?



I got the light fixtures (for about $1.50 USD) from Home Depot. I am not sure if it was any easier then the y sockets but I wanted a set up where I could mount the lights the way they are and have them in their own box. My idea was to remove the heat created by the lights from the grow area. This design is made to battle the heat issues found with the rubbermaid tote design but still have some kick ass results using a good amount of light. This design fit my space issues the best and fits it with the other stuff that's in the garage, so the stealth factor is in play too. Hope I was able to answer your question. Ask away if anyone gots anymore. Peace for now

~stealth

P.S. have you set up your grow yet? hows the design looking? pics?


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 4, 2009)

To the mod. out there....Can this thread be moved to another area. Since I am going to be posting my entire grow here I thought it should be moved over to the indoor growing section. Or even the CFL section if it would be better. Thanks

~stealth


----------



## closetglow (Feb 4, 2009)

Ive got a similar set up. Two reubermaids stacked. I dont have the small tote on the top but Im thinking that im might add it. Ill be adding a 150 w HPS as well for flowering. I germed my seeds on the 20th of jan so there about the same age. One question I have been asking my self with this setup is how will you watter the pants once they start growing and you cant with thme through the side door?


----------



## TheLastJuror (Feb 4, 2009)

very cool thinking about doing a rubbemaid grow myself. hopefully it looks as clean as yours.


----------



## newbnovice (Feb 4, 2009)

what megax said. how does it work if the lights are so far away? Post more pics please


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 4, 2009)

closetglow said:


> Ive got a similar set up. Two reubermaids stacked. I dont have the small tote on the top but Im thinking that im might add it. Ill be adding a 150 w HPS as well for flowering. I germed my seeds on the 20th of jan so there about the same age. One question I have been asking my self with this setup is how will you watter the pants once they start growing and you cant with thme through the side door?



I thought of the same thing (after I was done building of course lol) and figured I just have to take off the small top tote that holds the utility room and also the light box. Everything come off from the top and then I can access my plants very easily from there. If I thought about the water situation before I prob would of cut a bigger peep hole so I can water from there. But that's old news and in the past. Hope this answers your question. 

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 4, 2009)

OK so I explained this already but here it goes again. My lights at stationary at the top of the box....so i built some stands to move the plants closer to the lights. you can see a picture of it a couple posts back.

thx everyone for checkin out the grow and for the comments. I will be updating this weekend (prob sat). Until then...

~stealth


----------



## [Lucas] (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't say give credit where credit is due because whoever claims to have made prolly ripped it from somebody else.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 4, 2009)

[Lucas];2035004 said:


> Don't say give credit where credit is due because whoever claims to have made prolly ripped it from somebody else.



your prob right but I got the idea from him so I thought it was respectful to give him some credit. Thanks for the input though

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 5, 2009)

Tonight showed a lot of new growth...but since the camera that I was going to use has been taken for the weekend, I am going to have to wait to take some new pics. But don't worry the new ones are going to be amazing. FYI though Jane has now taken over the number one sport for strongest growth with Victoria and Mary falling second. The Experiment is doing just as well. THe three babies will need to be transplanted soon. Prob when I take the new pics....a transplant for all lol. Well UNtil next time

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for having the patience to answer my dumb ass questions, but at least i dident ask "how does it work if the lights are so far away?" again.
I'm still in the process of setting up, going really slow because i have to be ninja-like stealth. but, i think i finally have everything i need, now i just have to put it all together. I would love to post my grow step by step, but like i said, i gotta keep it really quiet. so once i get it set up i'll try to get some pics.
i was thinking because of the space issue with my one 45 gal tote, i would just grow 12/12 from bag seed. but after doing some reading on that, i decided to make more room. so i i'm putting a 30 gallon tote with a adjustable light reflector on top of the 45 tote to allow space for veg time. i'm gonna hope and pray that my passive intake and this old air purifier that i found in the basement works for a good stealthy exhaust. what do you think?


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 6, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> Hey thanks for having the patience to answer my dumb ass questions, but at least i dident ask "how does it work if the lights are so far away?" again.
> I'm still in the process of setting up, going really slow because i have to be ninja-like stealth. but, i think i finally have everything i need, now i just have to put it all together. I would love to post my grow step by step, but like i said, i gotta keep it really quiet. so once i get it set up i'll try to get some pics.
> i was thinking because of the space issue with my one 45 gal tote, i would just grow 12/12 from bag seed. but after doing some reading on that, i decided to make more room. so i i'm putting a 30 gallon tote with a adjustable light reflector on top of the 45 tote to allow space for veg time. i'm gonna hope and pray that my passive intake and this old air purifier that i found in the basement works for a good stealthy exhaust. what do you think?




My entire intake for my grow room is passive. I was thinking of putting some fans down there but it ends up I didn't need it (checked it with a lighter to make sure the flame was bent toward the hole). Anyway for my exhaust I have some activated carbon that i got from a pet store and a fan pulling the air through it. I will prob have to add a little more carbon to full proof it later on when I flower but I will cross that bridge when I come to it lol I was in your same situation where I had to be super stealth when setting it up (almost got caught before I started lol) but now that it is, taking pictures and watering is pretty easy. 

O and since your having the light exposed in your grow area you will most likely run into heat issues, mainly because you are using passive intakes. I am assuming the same for exhaust, or did you hook up a fan? hope this helps

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 6, 2009)

O and gotkush your questions arn't dunb...we're all learning here...all the time...so your questions are ok and I like answering them if I know the answers lol.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 6, 2009)

Some new pics of the girls....look at all the new growth in just two days!!! and thats with no nutes or anything just H2O and lots of lovin. 

So tonight before coming to write this I checked on the girls and found a BUG!! no idea what kind or anything just that it was there and it prob shouldn't. so i killed it and everything returned to normal. I decided to put some screen over the passive intakes for the grow room to keep the pests out. this is where i believe the bugs got in. ok so picture time...


Pictures are in order as follows...the experiment,first three pics, (going outside soon and transplanting into larger pot this weekend). Mary, the largest of the girls and looking good. Jane is the smallest but is bushy and I think she'll make up for her small statue later. Victoria is still doing amazing and is my fav but is def in need of a transplant because her roots ar showing through the drain holes. 

well that's it for now. another update after transplant...unless i get crazy with the cam again. What's everything thinking??? Until next time

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 6, 2009)

girls are lookin good, see how the bigger pots encourage growth?

my exhaust will not be passive, i'm gonna try this air purifier i got. it's kinda bulky, block shape. it sucks air from the front, filters then exhausts out the top rear. so i'm hoping it will work when i cut a square big enough to fit it into so that the exhaust part is sitting outside the box with the front half inside. i dont know how well these air purifiers work for eliminating odors. but if it dont work, i'll try making my own ozone generator.
i saw some posts of this guy's (natmoon) set up, he grows with soil, but uses an air pump with the line inside of a sponge at the bottom of a net basket two inches below the plant, calls it air basket, supposedly force feeds oxygen to the roots, should see the size of the bud outta those baskets. so i'm gonna incorporate that into my grow. check in with you later, gotta go smoke


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 6, 2009)

blue_adepts a nice guy and his rubbermaid cab is the shit. You replicated it very well man. Goodjob!


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 6, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> girls are lookin good, see how the bigger pots encourage growth?
> 
> my exhaust will not be passive, i'm gonna try this air purifier i got. it's kinda bulky, block shape. it sucks air from the front, filters then exhausts out the top rear. so i'm hoping it will work when i cut a square big enough to fit it into so that the exhaust part is sitting outside the box with the front half inside. i dont know how well these air purifiers work for eliminating odors. but if it dont work, i'll try making my own ozone generator.
> i saw some posts of this guy's (natmoon) set up, he grows with soil, but uses an air pump with the line inside of a sponge at the bottom of a net basket two inches below the plant, calls it air basket, supposedly force feeds oxygen to the roots, should see the size of the bud outta those baskets. so i'm gonna incorporate that into my grow. check in with you later, gotta go smoke





VaporBros said:


> blue_adepts a nice guy and his rubbermaid cab is the shit. You replicated it very well man. Goodjob!



Vaporbros: yes his design is kick ass and I have found very little problems with it. Since the lights stay in one place moving the plants around is a little harder but nothing to cray. Thanks for the encouragement. 

Gotkust: yes I believe the girl wil love the bigger pots. The experiment will be going into her final pot and is going to be stuck outside once shes transplanted. I was thinking of using either 3 or 4 gallon buckets (if I can find them) for this grow. But if I do that I will only allow the 3 main girls (mary jane and victoria. 

FOr the air filter you could prob just make your own super easy and used that fan from the one that you got. IDK just a thought. YOu cna prob go to HD and get an activated carbon sheet for a honeywell air filter thing for not to much money and then make your own. It'll prob work better too.
the forced air seems like a good idea but a little too much work for my first time....kinda anyway lol. let me know how it works for u I'll prob make one fore next time if it works good. The idea behind it is good because the marijuana plant grows very well when given oxygen to the roots. It also needs oxygen to the roots to survive. ok until my next update....i am going to hold off until the weekend (sat or sun at the latest) for the next update but I will transplant then too so the pics will be different this time. ok peace for now

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 6, 2009)

alright, i finally got set up, for the most part, and was able to snap a few pics in the process. so i'm gonna try to put pics on here, my first time doing this, hope it works


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 6, 2009)

sorry about posting all those pics in your thread man, i decided to post my grow in the newbie forum, check it out sometime, if not i'll be back here anyway

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/159047-ninja-like-stealth-my-first.html


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 7, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> alright, i finally got set up, for the most part, and was able to snap a few pics in the process. so i'm gonna try to put pics on here, my first time doing this, hope it works


Hey it looks good. What are those box like contraptions you got there?? lol sorry a lil stony at the moment. I like the are you picked...as long as no one checks out the hanging clothing I think you'll be good. I like the makeshift reflector....very original and a good way of showing that you can use anything lahying around. 

O and don't worry about posting your pics on this thread its not like I own it lol. Plus I like to see what u got going and compair it to mine. lol

So I checked on the girls tonight (just a quick peek lol) and I couldn't believe the growth already. I used my nutes for the first time in my feeding yesterday and it is def showing. Mary is doing AMAZING. SO BIG. I will be transplanting tomorrow and feeding again but with some transplant addative this time. I got that and some rooting hormone and some superthrive. I am not sure when I should use the superthrive so I will prob experiment with a drop in a feeding or two, but def after transplanting and a waiting time fore the plants to recover from the shock. 

Well until the next update/....peace

~stealth


----------



## RHINO1993 (Feb 7, 2009)

heres a few pic s of my girl she's looking gud jus trimmed her down and put lights on 12/12


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 7, 2009)

Stelthgrower44 said:


> Hey it looks good. What are those box like contraptions you got there?? lol sorry a lil stony at the moment. I like the are you picked...as long as no one checks out the hanging clothing I think you'll be good. I like the makeshift reflector....very original and a good way of showing that you can use anything lahying around.
> 
> O and don't worry about posting your pics on this thread its not like I own it lol. Plus I like to see what u got going and compair it to mine. lol
> 
> ...


cant wait to see the girls. whats that transplant additive your talkin about? do you think i need something like that for when i transplant?


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 7, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> cant wait to see the girls. whats that transplant additive your talkin about? do you think i need something like that for when i transplant?



I got the the Miracle-Grow Quick Start...Planting and transplant starting solution. The mixture is 4-12-4. I talked to both my boss (who used to grow his own smoke way back when) and the local garden people and both were saying that this is perfect for transplanting your indoor house plants and they haven't run into any problems with them. I just transplanted about hours ago so I am hopping this stuff really works to keep the girls out of shock. Update soon. Peace

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 7, 2009)

RHINO1993 said:


> heres a few pic s of my girl she's looking gud jus trimmed her down and put lights on 12/12



Donde pictures (nice spanglish lol)??


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 7, 2009)

Transplanted all the girls today and got rid of the smallest baby (not enough room to keep her). Here are some pics of the girls. Transplanting was a little hectic but nothing too crazy. The set up now is very full with three 3 gallon pots of Mary Jane and Victoria and two smaller pots with the babies in them. The Experiment was transplanted into her final pot and placed outside. Anyway here's the pics. 

Let me know what you think...

~stealth

These are of Mary, Jane And Victoria (in that order from left to right)


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 7, 2009)

These pictures are of the two babies and also of the Experiment. Their names are Baby Girl (first three pics), Youngin (second set of three pics) and the Experiment (last set of three pics) Everyone's looks good. Jane have a small spot of yellow on the tip of one of here leaves but nothing too bad. I think I'll hold off on update for an extra few days. Busy week coming up lol. Peace for now

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 7, 2009)

nice. theyre gonna love all that extra room. i'll have to pick up some of that miracle grow. check my thred for updates on the new exhaust soon


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 8, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> nice. theyre gonna love all that extra room. i'll have to pick up some of that miracle grow. check my thred for updates on the new exhaust soon


A note on that...only use a very minor amount or not at all if you transplant early on like I did. I ended doing a very small amount of nute burn  to Victoria. That's as of this morning and I transplanted yesterday. Luckily its not to bad and only to the first set of leaves so I'll just cut those off later once more growth takes over.

So basically don't overdo it on the nutes lol but I think you'll be fine. Ok I'll do an update in a few days...busy week starting tomorrow. Peace

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 9, 2009)

some how i lost subscription on your grow, probly cause i havent posted in a while. any how, just learned how to +rep, so i'm just going around to all the cool ass people on here that has helped or inspired me in some way. so +rep to ya.
keep it stealth


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 10, 2009)

Howdy

Looking cool and cant wait to see how much time/yield these types of small stealthy systems provide. I would expect this current set up to take longer to veg and flower and the yeld would be small amount of personal smoke. What I love is the ingenuity involved. Here is my take on some possible future improvements.

Firstly this small system set up for hydroponics is going to give you more weed faster. A hydro system set up in this 3 plastic tote configuration with the bottom being your tank for a drip system. 

The bottom tote is the watter tank it will need to be be fitted with a submerged watter pump, feed lines, air stone and airlines leading to a big fishtank airpump. Cut 6 holes in the lid of the bottom tote this will hold your net cups and grow medium. (6 plants may be pushing it for such small spot) 

The middle tote is the foliage area. Cut matching holes for each plant in the bottom of the middle tote. Then line up and attach the bottom totes lid to the bottom of the middle tote with some holes, nuts, bolts, and washers. Keeping in mind that your going to be bolting the lid of this tote to the bottom of the top tote cut a large square out of it. 

Your top tote should be the same size as the others as its going to be housing a lot. (lights, fans, timers, airpump, etc) Cut a hole in the bottom of this tote to match the hole in the lid of the middle tote. Again line them up and drill and bolt together.

Now lets talk lights..
In this configuration HPS isnt going to work way to much heat and not nearly enough ventilation. So yeah your stuck with compact fluorescent, t5's, or LEDs. Your light setup will need to be able to be raised and lowered. It takes 10.5 of those 115w compact fluorescent bulbs to equal the output of a 400w HPS even a worse ratio for the t5's. So those compact fluorescent are the way to go here. 

As for the rest of the build I would use your head and think things through, common sense and some research on hydroponics. You will need to be thinking about proper ventilation, the configuration of your air lines and pump, the water lines/feeding system and in a way that it all fits the enclosed containers yet is easy to dissemble way so that you can take apart to tend the crop. I have my version of this pictured perfectly in my mind and am positive its doable.


Well like I said its just my take on the design and improvements. What ya have is a start and I can not wait to see those babys grow. Looking foward to more pictures and your thoughts on hydro. Peace out and happy smoken!

Good Luck!!
Syriuslydelyrius


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 10, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Howdy
> 
> Looking cool and cant wait to see how much time/yield these types of small stealthy systems provide. I would expect this current set up to take longer to veg and flower and the yeld would be small amount of personal smoke. What I love is the ingenuity involved. Here is my take on some possible future improvements.
> 
> ...


hell yeah man, lets see ya do it, with pics too,dont forget pics either.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 10, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Howdy
> 
> Looking cool and cant wait to see how much time/yield these types of small stealthy systems provide. I would expect this current set up to take longer to veg and flower and the yeld would be small amount of personal smoke. What I love is the ingenuity involved. Here is my take on some possible future improvements.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great idea but I want to finish this grow before I make any changes. Gotta finish what I started. I haven't really thought about do hydro because it would prob be messy with me lol and I honestly don't know much about it besides the very basics. Thanks for the idea...I do like it and will prob try it once this first grow it outta the way lol. If you make a set up like this I would def like to see...pics and details lol. Peace

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK so I checked on the girls again tonight (I can't get enough of them lol) and Almost all the girls have some sort of purple stems. The main stems are extreamly purple and the new growth seems to start green but turns purple. Is this bad. I think it's due to the difference in temp from when the lights are on and when there off. Am I right in my thinking? I haven't fed them since their transplant and burning...planning on water tomorrow or thursday. Should I wait on nutes because of the burn or add a little? They seems ok and there's new growth with every new day....just a little afraid to hurt them agian....they're my babies. anyway thanks guys

~stealth


----------



## fishindog (Feb 11, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 11, 2009)

Stelthgrower44 said:


> OK so I checked on the girls again tonight (I can't get enough of them lol) and Almost all the girls have some sort of purple stems. The main stems are extreamly purple and the new growth seems to start green but turns purple. Is this bad. I think it's due to the difference in temp from when the lights are on and when there off. Am I right in my thinking? I haven't fed them since their transplant and burning...planning on water tomorrow or thursday. Should I wait on nutes because of the burn or add a little? They seems ok and there's new growth with every new day....just a little afraid to hurt them agian....they're my babies. anyway thanks guys
> 
> ~stealth


dont quote me on this, but i was just reading somthing about this yesterday, i'll try to find it again. in the mean time get a few pics of what your talking about, because according to the conversation yesterday, you have a nute def.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 11, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> dont quote me on this, but i was just reading somthing about this yesterday, i'll try to find it again. in the mean time get a few pics of what your talking about, because according to the conversation yesterday, you have a nute def.



I'll take pics tonight for a full update and some of this issue. I am guessing either a PHO diff r a MAG but not sure. It could just be the temps too or genetics but it's hard to say. If it's the nute def...I'm afraid to give them anything because I burned them last time....I'll just have to wait until I check them all out one by one. Thanks man

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 11, 2009)

Stelthgrower44 said:


> I'll take pics tonight for a full update and some of this issue. I am guessing either a PHO diff r a MAG but not sure. It could just be the temps too or genetics but it's hard to say. If it's the nute def...I'm afraid to give them anything because I burned them last time....I'll just have to wait until I check them all out one by one. Thanks man
> 
> ~stealth


yeah, could be genetics. but check some of this out.

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=588


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 11, 2009)

Stelthgrower44 said:


> I'll take pics tonight for a full update and some of this issue. I am guessing either a PHO diff r a MAG but not sure. It could just be the temps too or genetics but it's hard to say. If it's the nute def...I'm afraid to give them anything because I burned them last time....I'll just have to wait until I check them all out one by one. Thanks man
> 
> ~stealth


 
LOL I get to get in yet another good point of the hydro!! If you happen to have put too many nutes into your tank. You simply have to drain your tank and refill it with watter. Your flushing your system, If your useing rockwool as the medium it will be 3 or 4 days to completly flush everything out. If your useing those clay pellets you can flush it clean in 1 or 2 days. Then refill and remix the nutes into that tank and your back in business. ((EDITED TO ADD)) these short flushes would be long enough to remove any threat from miss-mixed nutes. You will be Flushing them for the last 2 weeks of the grow with nothing but watter as well..

Yeah you can spend a ton of money on testing kits for everything and expensive nutes and these defently do work. I have seen people useing just merical grow into there water and not spending a lot of time and money on testing the ph, still to have much success. Those plants are going to sucking that tank dry of watter so you will defently be refilling that system multiple times.. 16 nice big tall ones under 4000w of HPS will take/use up 30gal or more of watter in a week. You will be suprized at how much watter they can use. This being said its just a matter of figuring out how much watter was used and replacing it allong with the accourding amount of nutes. An easy way for this would be to fill that thing up 1 gallon at a time marking the watter lvl with a perminate marker at every gallon or whatever incrament works best. 


You should finish it like you started because then you can compare the results to that of the hydro when and if you give it a shot. Once I made the switch I found hydro to actually be more forgiving than soil nute wise. Simply because you can flush them with watter only for 2 to 4 days if you see them doing something you dont like..

Syriusly_Delyrius


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 12, 2009)

So I took pics and watered them last night and also had some one on one time (just watched them for like an hour lol) and now I get to show you all. Mary and Victoria are both doing great and have the most growth. Jane is a close second with the smaller girls coming up behind. There's no new problems and the old nute burn isn't getting worse so i'm happy there. When should I start my nutes again and when should I start my LST. I think Mary and Victoria are close to the starting point on this. Well thanks for looking and hope you like what you see. 

~stealth

These pics are of Baby Girl, The Experiment and Youngin


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 12, 2009)

These are Mary Jane And Victoria in all they're glory... I love em

~stealth


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 12, 2009)

One looks real good the other well umm give her some extra special care.. I hope she can turn arround..


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 12, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> One looks real good the other well umm give her some extra special care.. I hope she can turn arround..



And what girls are you talking about? 

~stealth


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/324242d1234496420-stealth-rubbermaid-growbox-stelthgrower44-albums-first-grow-box
This one is lacking something or over fertilized


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/324265d1234496756-stealth-rubbermaid-growbox-stelthgrower44-albums-first-grow-box
This one is looking sweet!


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 13, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/324242d1234496420-stealth-rubbermaid-growbox-stelthgrower44-albums-first-grow-box
> This one is lacking something or over fertilized
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/324265d1234496756-stealth-rubbermaid-growbox-stelthgrower44-albums-first-grow-box
> This one is looking sweet!



I know what it's lacking lol...warm conditions and getting used to the outside world. She is the Experiment which was intended to test the outside conditions on a girl. SHe'll prob pick up once it gets a little warmer but as of now she is kind of just cruising and not growing too much. She's outside on the deck 24 hours a day. Like I said Experiment.




I believe the second pic was Mary and yes she is doing the best by far with that huge canopy. Thanks for the input and I'll keep ya update on the girls for sure. 

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 13, 2009)

LST(low stress training) been reading up on this myself, they say best time to start is as soon as you get 3 or 4 sets of leaves.
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=685


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 13, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> LST(low stress training) been reading up on this myself, they say best time to start is as soon as you get 3 or 4 sets of leaves.
> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=685



I have 4 strong nodes (sets of leaves) on Mary, Jane and Victoria but I was worried about a weak stem and snapping them in half ahaha. I guess they're good to go though and I'll start their training tomorrow or sunday...gotta see how work goes tomorrow first. I am only going to do some LST for this time around. Prob put up a screen the second time around. Thanks for the input...

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 18, 2009)

havent heard from you in a while, how are the girls doing? lets see some pics of the LST.


----------



## rlax106 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a grow box similar to this, my 6 plants are in their vegetative stage and im using an exaust fan no carbon filter. When will I need to buy a carbon filter cause right now they dont smell


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 19, 2009)

rlax106 said:


> I have a grow box similar to this, my 6 plants are in their vegetative stage and im using an exaust fan no carbon filter. When will I need to buy a carbon filter cause right now they dont smell


I am about 23 days in I believe and they are still in their Veg stage and they are putting off a nice pine like smell. Can't notice unless you take them out of the box and get em movin lol. I would rec. getting a carbon filtr sooner rather then later...better safe then sorry hmmm 




gotkush? said:


> havent heard from you in a while, how are the girls doing? lets see some pics of the LST.



Been super busy this week...working a ton and school...I'll have a full update soon. The girls are doing great and showing a ton of new growth...I can't describe and pics will better show you anyway. but I can't take any until maybe tomorrow but most likely Friday. The LST is going great. Still on their first bending but they are responding great to it. Thanks for checking in + rep for that (EDIT: tried to do that and they won't let me lol)...

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 19, 2009)

Stelthgrower44 said:


> I am about 23 days in I believe and they are still in their Veg stage and they are putting off a nice pine like smell. Can't notice unless you take them out of the box and get em movin lol. I would rec. getting a carbon filtr sooner rather then later...better safe then sorry hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright man, cant wait to see how you decided to go about LST, seems how theres several different ways to do it.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 20, 2009)

So it's been awhile since I've shown the girls off and they are doing amazing. I fed them some nute with a very small amount of superthrive a couple days ago and they are loving it. They needed a watering today and I snapped pictures of all of them. Well at least I thought I did....I forgot Victoria....I got distracted by a very nice looking bowl I packed and just didn't get the pictures...well next time. Anyway everyone has some sort of LST going on except for baby girl and I just felt she was too small to start the LST and she needs a transplant. Both Baby Girl and Youngin are going into their final pots new home (given to a friend who has helped me with this project from the beginning) on Sunday. I am going to miss them but I believe they will love their new home and turn out great. Well here they are let me know what you think!!! 


Mary is a nice and bushy....not very tall but has a ton of growth every. She is responding the best to the LST.

Jane is number 3rd in line in strength but is growing great non the less. 

Both Baby Girl and Youngin are growing strong but need the transplant to reach their full potiential. Wow ok sorry blabbing haha


~stealth


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 20, 2009)

this plant https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/332020d1235173435-stealth-rubbermaid-growbox-stelthgrower44-albums-first-grow-box looks to me as if its reaching towards the lights. Make sure to rotate and move those pots arround good in there and make sure you have enough lumens per sq ft (2000 per sq ft minium and 3000 per sq ft at best)


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 20, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> this plant https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/332020d1235173435-stealth-rubbermaid-growbox-stelthgrower44-albums-first-grow-box looks to me as if its reaching towards the lights. Make sure to rotate and move those pots arround good in there and make sure you have enough lumens per sq ft (2000 per sq ft minium and 3000 per sq ft at best)



Thanks for the input...ya I had a little bit of stretching on the two smaller girls (Baby Girl and Victoria) because they were started behind the main girls. When I had to adjust the light for Mary, Jane, and Victoria and when I did I cause a little stretching in the other two. They are all adjusted to be about 2 or 3 inches from the light right now. Thanks again

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 21, 2009)

MAJOR PROBLEM. THE LEAVES ARE BROWING CURLING UP AND WILTING LIKE THEY ARE DIEING ON BOTH JANE AND BABY GIRL. i DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS. PLEASE HELP...HERE'S SOME PICS TO HELP tHANKS

~STEALTH


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 21, 2009)

OH NO!. Well by what i can see in the pic I would say either over fertilizing or bad PH leaning towards the bad ph. Do some testing flush if nessesary and make sure you have a good PH. Heres a website with some nice plant problem info. http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 21, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> OH NO!. Well by what i can see in the pic I would say either over fertilizing or bad PH leaning towards the bad ph. Do some testing flush if nessesary and make sure you have a good PH. Heres a website with some nice plant problem info. http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html




Thanks for helping out and given advice





I just checked the PH and on the two girls giving me between a 6.5 and a 7.0 which is what I want right? So could the nutes be so locked up that it's doing this? Damn this sucks

~stealth


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 21, 2009)

Give them an excess of water making sure they are able to drain well. Dont give them any more neuts and I would keep useing just distilled water (good ph, no chlorene or other bad chem) untill a week after they have bounced back.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 22, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Give them an excess of water making sure they are able to drain well. Dont give them any more neuts and I would keep useing just distilled water (good ph, no chlorene or other bad chem) untill a week after they have bounced back.



Thaks for your help. I cut off all the hurt leaves on both Jane and Baby Girl. I also preformed a flush on both of them. Hopefully that'll do the trick. Here's some pics of the damage...but I don't think they do justice cuz it looks really bad in person. ANy other ideas on what it could be?

~stealth


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah in person it would be easier to diagnose. I am not sure how much water you added to flush them. The figure you will find that most people use is 4x the container size in water. So if its a 1gal container you need to wash 4 gal of water through that soil. However less has worked for me, when I used to use dirt and I had an issue I would water the plant with enough water that i would form a 1/2 in or so deep pool in the top of pot, let it drain out then a few hours later fill it up again and let it drain, I would do that 3 or 4 times that day and then wait and see. If in a few days they bounced back there next watering was just water and a 1/4 or 1/2 strength soultion the folowing watering. Goodluck and try not to let small setbacks get you down too much.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Feb 22, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Yeah in person it would be easier to diagnose. I am not sure how much water you added to flush them. The figure you will find that most people use is 4x the container size in water. So if its a 1gal container you need to wash 4 gal of water through that soil. However less has worked for me, when I used to use dirt and I had an issue I would water the plant with enough water that i would form a 1/2 in or so deep pool in the top of pot, let it drain out then a few hours later fill it up again and let it drain, I would do that 3 or 4 times that day and then wait and see. If in a few days they bounced back there next watering was just water and a 1/4 or 1/2 strength soultion the folowing watering. Goodluck and try not to let small setbacks get you down too much.



That's def a good way to go about it lol. I flushed Jane and cut off all the hurt leave. She now looks like a twig with all the older and larger fan leaves removed...hopefully she'll recover nicely. Thanks for the encouragement. I got some new nutes from HD today for flowering and another to replace the shitty miracle-gro all purpose plant food with an NPK of 20-20-20. I haven't herd good stuff about this and already ran into some nute burn issues so I am switching to some schultz. 

Some bigger news (and happier lol): NEW BOX CONSTRUCTED.




I finished constructing a new box that will be a starting area for new girls and a mother room that I can stash a girl in VEG mode so I can take some clones. I will also be starting the clones in this area too. THe measurements are 2'6"L, 1'3.25"W, 3'1/2". I am running CFL in this box as well and I have a total of 8 bulbs that have a total of 114 watts. four 27 Watt, Two 30 Watt and two 23 Watt (had to save some money somewhere lol) I will post pics of this set up along with the main group of girls later in the week. THanks for all the help guys.

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok first off I know it really isn't the first for the title but the 26th is when I took the pictures so I am going to keep my records current. Don't worry I am going to take some current pics with an update soon. Hopefully tomorrow morning. I am stoned right now haha

Anyway the girls overall are doing ok. Not great because there seems to be some small problem here and there on all the girls. I am trying to figure out what each problem is for each plant but have been having troubles. lol. I took some pics which should help with figuring this out lol.vThakns guys for checkin it out and don't be shy to leave a comment lol
PICS


Mary: Is doing great overall. IS super bushy with a lot of new growth and is responding to her training very well. She is showing multiple bud sites already, or what will be bud sites lol.

She does have a little problem but I can't seem to figure out what it is. 















This is Mary's top most cola which is doing good. But on all her fan leaves that are shown in this pic have a lighter green then the rest of the leaf. This pic doesn't show it well because the camera made it look all the same lol. Any iidea waht that could be?
Lightening of the the edges of the fan leaves on the top cola from a dark green to a light green?.






This is also on mary but I believe was only one smaller leaf. Not sure if it means anything in the big picure ya know. It has browning smuge like dots that have a whiter tint that the picture doesn't show well. Anyone know what this is?






OK so I don't want to make these post insnanely long so I'm juist going to stop here and start a new post lol.
Rememrer to not be shy lol.
~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Mar 1, 2009)

OK back to the action lol.

JANE

Still struggling from the ph problem and seems to have some defficency that was either caused by this or is completely random and some nute is def by natural means lol. THe ph symptoms have not gotten any worse and even been morstly corrected with some good old TLC and a good flushing haha.












A birds eye view can show you the yellowish edges of some of the fan leaves. Any ideas?






A close up some of the damage.







Victoria

DOing quite well considering everything that has been going on with everyone else but she does have her far shair of problems.






Training is showing that it proves to do it lol....can you say future bud sites. I counted about 8 or 9 I think. Some were hidden in the pic.











THis is Victorias little bit of hurt. Only a small amount of it and only on a few leaves. Any ideas? 







OK wow that was long. More to come.

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Mar 1, 2009)

YOUNGIN

Doing well but def is ready for a transplant. SHe is responding very very well to her training and just got a new bend in these pics lol. Just gotta bend her over....i know sounds bad but thats really what you gotta do lol

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Mar 1, 2009)

BUMP....anyone out there??

~stealth


----------



## gotkush? (Mar 1, 2009)

lookin great man, i dont know anything about plant problems. have you checked the FAQ? or maybe post your pics in the plant problems forum, theres gotta be someone on there that can tell you whats going on. 
but damn, those plants are reacting great to the LST. cant wait to see some buds.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Mar 1, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> lookin great man, i dont know anything about plant problems. have you checked the FAQ? or maybe post your pics in the plant problems forum, theres gotta be someone on there that can tell you whats going on.
> but damn, those plants are reacting great to the LST. cant wait to see some buds.



Thanks for checkin in lol. I did check out the FAQ I just want a second opinion on what I think the problems are. Just don't want to jump the gun and give them shit they don't need. I am new at this ya know lol I know they seem to be doing great with the LST...I am really impressed. Well here comes amother update...with todays pics lol

~stealth


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok everyone seems to be doing ok. I say ok because all the girls seem to be def in some areas. I Posted a thread with some pics of the problems in the plant probems section. heres a link to it

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/167563-plant-problems.html#post2164091

Ok on to the show....picture time...got a lot for you guys today.

MARY



























Jane





















Victoria





















Experiment





















Baby Girl
















Youngin

Seems to be doing great even though she is limited in the smaller pot. She is going to need a transplant here soon but I don't have room lol and am waiting for the new box to be built for her. Once that is done she'll be getting a transplant.
























Well how's that for an update. GOT PICS lol.  Well hope everytone likes and make sure to check the link if you got any ideas on some plant problems. Thanks and leave a comment if you feel so inclined. Peace for now

A couple questions though

How long should I keep in Veg state? Basically when should I switch to 12/12? Soon or wait a week or two?

Will the LST work while I switch to flowering?


~stealth


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Mar 2, 2009)

Have they bounced back at all or still haveing issues?? From what I can see in the pics 3 things come to mind. One being nutrient Solution Burn, another being heat stress or finally A PH issue.


----------



## Stelthgrower44 (Mar 2, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Have they bounced back at all or still haveing issues?? From what I can see in the pics 3 things come to mind. One being nutrient Solution Burn, another being heat stress or finally A PH issue.



I am leaning toward ph mostly. It seems that most of the time it is this first and then a nute def because of the lockout. I flushed them once but seems like it worked a lot but not enough. I will check the soils ph either tomorrow or tuesday. Thanks for the help.

~stealth


----------



## romero (Mar 2, 2009)

lookin sexy


----------



## Megax29 (Jun 30, 2009)

did any of the plants ever produce buds if so how much 
Smoke Report?


----------



## breakneck (Jun 30, 2009)

Stelthgrower44 said:


> Will the LST work while I switch to flowering?
> 
> 
> ~stealth


Yes sir! No problem.


----------

